# WLan Field PG lässt sich nicht einschalten



## mitchih (17 Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,ich habe ein Problem:1. Mein Field PG fährt nicht mehr komplett herunter. Irgandwann bleibt der Mauszeiger stehen und ich muss manuell über den Schalter ausschalten.2. Ich kann meine WLAN Karte nicht aktivieren. Es wird jedesmal gesagt, die Karte sei abgeschaltet. Die Lampe am PG geht aber an wenn ich die Karte über FN+F3 einschalte.Hat jemand eine Idee??

So habe gerade mal ein älteres Image eingespielt: Leider bringt das ebenfalls nichts. Beide Fehler sind noch vorhanden..

Gibt es noch eine weitere Möglichkeit das WLAN einzuschalten??

Bzw. wer hat noch eine Idee???

vermute einen zusammenhang mit dem nicht vollständigen herunterfahren


----------



## mitchih (17 Februar 2009)

Folgendes ist mir soebend noch eingefallen:

Habe mein PG am Samstag zusammengepackt. Am Montag morgen musste ich dann feststellen, das der Akku total am Ende war. Hat es vielleicht etwas mit dem Hibernating zu tun??

Bin echt für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------

